# afogar o ganso e molhar o biscoito



## vitor boldrin

Há alguma expressões como essas em inglês?
Afogar o ganso e molhar o biscoito significam fazer sexo,transar,trepar e etc.

Ex:

Essa noite eu quero arrumar uma mina e molhar o biscoito.


----------



## Vanda

Para muitos usos de ''trepar'' como gíria dê sempre uma olhada no dicionário acima primeiro. Para usos especiais - diferentes dos que já temos dicionarizados - você abre um novo fio:
http://www.wordreference.com/pten/trepar


----------



## vitor boldrin

Obrigado pela resposta vamos aguardar mais respostas.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Lembra do que te falei sobre procurar aprender o que puder sozinho? Então, esse é o tipo de coisa que você pode facilmente resolver consultando um simples dicionário. Se essas expressões todas significam a mesma coisa - ou seja, "foder" -, basta procurar por sinônimos e eufemismos de _fuck_, certo? Então, por que você não dá uma olhada no thesaurus do _Dictionary.com_? Se o que achar lá não te bastar, aí acho que seria uma boa ideia pedir por mais sugestões aqui ou, melhor ainda, no English Only.


----------



## vitor boldrin

Ok o que é english only?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

vitor boldrin said:


> Ok o que é english only?


Isso já foi respondido no tópico do dedo podre.


----------



## rustice

Amigos.

Não sei a resposta, mas tive a impressão que o Vitor não quer a tradução nua e crua de "trepar". Ele quer uma empressão em inglês tão cômica quanto "afogar o ganso". .


----------



## vitor boldrin

rustice said:


> Amigos.
> 
> Não sei a resposta, mas tive a impressão que o Vitor não quer a tradução nua e crua de "trepar". Ele quer uma empressão em inglês tão cômica quanto "afogar o ganso". .



Dios mio até que enfim alguém que me entende e compreende nesse forum é isso mesmo algo como nosso afogar o ganso,molhar o biscoito,descarregar a tin ta branca,comer esfiha cabeluda,pitar a parede de branco e etc todos cômicas não trepar literalmente um eufemismo para fazer sexo.

rustice muito obrigado acho que fui que me expressei mal mas vc me entendeu perfertamente thank you very much


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Ainda acho que um thesaurus - ou mesmo o Google - resolveria, mas lá vai então uma lista mais longa que retirei do _Dicionário do palavrão & correlatos_:


> *foder / fuder* (_v.i. _&_ v.t_.) *1.* (=copular) to fuck; to ball; to bang; to bed; to boff; to canoe;to cool out; to diddle; to do it; to eff; to futz; to get any; to get it off; to get over (someone); to give it to (someone); to give (someone) the time; to go to the limit; to go to bed with (someone); to have a bit of fish; to horse; to hump; to jam; to jazz; to jazz it; to jump; to knock off; to lay; to make it with (someone); to make love; to make out; to mess (around) with; to nail; to off; to plank; to play hide the weenie; to pluck; to poke; to pop; to pork; to pound; to prong; to pump; to push; to put; to put the blocks to (someone); to raunch; to ride; to scrag; to screw; to scrog; to shtup; to sleep with (someone); to throw a boff/bop/fuck/screw into (someone);to tip; to twigle; to wap; to zig-zig. // (=com homem, por amor/dinheiro) to knock off; to score; to spread for (someone). // (=com mulher/puta) to be in the box; to bury the bone; to crawl; to dick; to dip (one's) wick; to get (one's) ashes hauled; to get in; to get/have (one's) nuts cracked; to give (her) some head; to haul (one's) ashes; to have; to have (one's) banana peeled; to have it off; to make; to mount; to plough; to plow; to ride; to stuff; to tear off a piece (of ass); // (=com negra) to change (one's) luck. // (=com ninfeta/menina) to honey-fuck; to honeyfuggle; to honey fogle. // (=sem fecundar) to fire blanks; to shoot blanks.


Alguns são bem engraçadinhos.


----------



## vitor boldrin

Ariel Knightly obrigado muito bom só que precisa ter cuidado q alguma dessas expressões  são usadas só no inglês britânico nada que um bom dicionário não resolva.


----------



## The Guitarplayer

Caro Vitor Boldrin  uma boa fonte  é o http://www.urbandictionary.com/. Good luck !


----------



## vitor boldrin

The Guitarplayer said:


> Caro Vitor Boldrin  uma boa fonte  é o http://www.urbandictionary.com/. Good luck !


Ele dá resposta em português?


----------



## The Guitarplayer

vitor boldrin said:


> Ele dá resposta em português?


Obviamente não.Mas o Urban é um dicionário baseado no ingles informal, o "ingles de rua". A expressão que você se refere pode ser usada em tres niveis : o formal ( nesse caso algo como "intercourse"); o informal ou os informais o Ariel forneceu uma boa quantidade de opções. Agora existem os termos esculaxados mesmo ,aqueles bem engraçados ou até pesados,de baixo calão. Se voce precisa ser exato,isto é, utilizar uma expressão que dê o justo significado,só há dois caminhos : consultar um nativo da língua ou pesquisar um dicionário da própria lingua. Em alguns casos---poucos ,eu suponho---dicionários ingles-portugues podem não traduzem a  exata dimensão de um termo ou expressão.


----------



## Outsider

vitor boldrin said:


> Há alguma expressões como essas em inglês?
> Afogar o ganso e molhar o biscoito significam fazer sexo,transar,trepar e etc.


Há uma plétora delas! Uma das mais brandas aparece numa canção que está em voga neste momento, "to get lucky". Mas não seria capaz de lhe fazer uma enumeração completa de todas as expressões. Do que você precisa é de consultar um dicionário de calão inglês.


----------



## vitor boldrin

Outsider e The Guitarplayer  já procurei em tantos dicionários e não achei nada comparado ao nosso afogar o ganso,molhar o biscoito,agasalhar o croquete só mesmo na nossa língua mesmo.  
Seria bom um nativo que fala português responder pela gente.


----------



## Mitsui

Fala, pessoal! A gíria (slang) que corresponde a essa expressão aqui no Brasil seria "to wet my dick away" - molhar o biscoito. Os americanos, assim como nós, possuem trilhões de expressões para sexo. Espero ter ajudado hahaha now, go wet your dicks away!


----------



## vitor boldrin

Mitsui said:


> Fala, pessoal! A gíria (slang) que corresponde a essa expressão aqui no Brasil seria "to wet my dick away" - molhar o biscoito. Os americanos, assim como nós, possuem trilhões de expressões para sexo. Espero ter ajudado hahaha now, go wet your dicks away!



UAU não sabia dessa muito obrigado pela sua resposta e obrigado por nos ajudar com gírias tem gente aqui que só gosta do inglês formal mas se vc tiver num bar no eua assistindo futebol americano você não vai falar formalmente tem que saber a hora meu amigo.
Há também a expressão só para mulheres I'm wet for you que quer dizer que ela está excitada por você mas só mulheres.


----------



## vitor boldrin

Essa é boa também "to eat someone (mulheres) out" é sexo oral nas mulheres no homem é to blowjob mas novamente só as usem em lugares informais ou amigos.

Ex:

I ate my girlfriend out and she got so wet.


----------



## vitor boldrin

Veja o que eu achei também To Get My Dick Wet.

urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Tryin%20To%20Get%20My%20Dick%20Wet


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Em _Uma babá quase perfeita_, na cena do restaurante, dá para aprender um punhado de eufemismos desse tipo: _sink the sub_, _hide the weasel_, _park the porpoise_, _a bit of the old Humpty Dumpty_, _little Jack horny_, _the horizontal mambo_, _the bone dancer_, _rumpleforeskin_, _baloney bop_.


----------

